
Ask HN: Who Is the Audience of Hacker News? - mfbx9da4
I&#x27;m curious to know what kinds of people read HN. Is it mostly developers or are there founders and tech entrepreneurs here also? Is there any data on this?
======
diehunde
Why don't you create a poll using some web tool so people can answer? That'd
be interesting.

